# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Roma - cổ kính, phong phú và kỳ diệu

## hangnt

_Nguồn: Báo Cần Thơ_

Roma xưa từng là thủ đô của Đế chế La Mã và bây giờ là thủ đô của nước Ý. Roma còn lưu giữ nhiều di tích lịch sử của người La Mã. Thành phố sở hữu bộ sưu tập đồ sộ, phong phú những đồ mỹ nghệ vô giá và những công trình kiến trúc tầm cỡ thế giới, nổi tiếng là một trong những trung tâm chính của ngành phim ảnh và du lịch.


Mới đây, Roma được độc giả tạp chí Travel & Leisure của Mỹ bình chọn là một trong 10 thành phố du lịch tốt nhất thế giới.

Roma trải rộng trên 7 ngọn đồi liền nhau trên bán đảo Địa Trung Hải. Thành phố được xây dựng vào giữa thế kỷ thứ 8 trước Công nguyên, đến nay đã có 2.800 năm lịch sử. Đây là nơi còn lưu giữ nhiều di tích kiến trúc hoành tráng từ thời cổ đại và trung đại, mà nổi tiếng nhất là đấu trường Coloseum do Hoàng đế Vespsia cho xây dựng từ năm 70 đến 76 sau Công nguyên, vừa được bình chọn là 1 trong 7 kỳ quan thế giới mới. Được xây dựng cách đây gần 2.000 năm, đấu trường hình elip có sức chứa 87.000 người và được thiết kế tuyệt mỹ với các vòm cuộn, cung giao thoa, tường ngang hình quạt... Trong suốt 4 thế kỷ, tại đây đã diễn ra không biết bao nhiêu cuộc đấu giữa người và thú dữ. Có những trận đấu lên tới 5.000 đấu sĩ tham gia. Sau khi đế chế La Mã sụp đỗ năm 476, đấu trường bị bỏ hoang phế. Dưới thời Giáo hoàng Benoit (1740 – 1788), Giáo hội thiên chúa giáo đã dùng nơi đây làm lễ phong thánh và ngày nay trở thành địa danh du lịch không thể bỏ qua của Roma.

Điểm đến kế tiếp của du khách khi đến Roma là đền Pantheon được xây dựng vào năm 27 trước Công nguyên. Đó là một trong ba công trình kiến trúc tiêu biểu của nền nghệ thuật kiến trúc La Mã cổ đại được bảo tồn tốt nhất cho đến nay. Đền được xây dựng hình tròn, chiều cao từ mặt đất đến nóc mái vòm là 43,5 mét. Sàn đền được trang trí bằng đá cẩm thạch. Sảnh đền phía trước hình chữ nhật. Sự lắp ghép hài hòa giữa hai hình khối kiến trúc khác nhau và sự tráng lệ đã tạo nên một nét đẹp độc đáo cho ngôi đền. Còn rất nhiều công trình kiến trúc nguy nga, tráng lệ nữa trong lòng Thủ đô Roma như Quảng trường thánh Peter, nhà thờ thánh Paul, đền thờ thần Vesta, đền thờ thần Portonus...

Không chỉ có những công trình cổ đại, du khách còn có thể tham quan những kiến trúc của các thế kỷ sau, nhất là thời kỳ Phục Hưng. Ở Roma có rất nhiều quảng trường, mỗi quảng trường là một tổng thể kiến trúc và mỹ thuật khác nhau. Quảng trường nào cũng có những tượng đài, những vòi phun nước, đường sá rộng rãi, các kiến trúc xung quanh hài hòa và là những nơi thưởng ngoạn mỹ thuật, âm nhạc cho công chúng. Quảng trường Venice ở trung tâm thành phố là quảng trường lớn nhất Roma được xây vào năm 1455 vẫn còn lưu giữ nhiều ngôi nhà của những người nổi tiếng trước đây ở Roma. Các hoạt động lễ trọng đại như Tổng thống Ý tuyên thệ nhậm chức, đón tiếp nguyên thủ nước ngoài... đều được tổ chức ở Quảng trường Venice. Người Ý gọi Quảng trường Venice là “Diễn đàn tổ quốc” bởi vì nó tượng trưng cho biểu tượng nước Ý độc lập và thống nhất. Quảng trường Tây Ban Nha là quảng trường trung tâm du lịch Roma bao giờ cũng thu hút nhiều khách tham quan nhất. Có người đến đây để bày tỏ tình cảm với người yêu, có người lang thang đến đây độc tấu đàn nuối tiếc cho một cuộc tình dang dở... Quảng trường còn có ngôi nhà màu hồng là ngôi nhà kỷ niệm của hai nhà thơ nổi tiếng người Anh là John Keats và Percy Byssche Shelley. Quảng trường Cộng hòa gần ngay nhà ga tàu điện ngầm. Quảng trường Colonna chỉ có một trụ tròn, xung quanh là một phù điêu quấn từ dưới lên cao, trên đỉnh có tượng vua Aurelius... Các quảng trường đều có những người chơi nhạc, những người hóa trang Nữ thần Tự Do, người Cổ đại Ai Cập, các nhân vật cổ tích... để cho du khách chụp ảnh. Họ để một cái hộp trước mặt, tùy du khách sau khi chụp ảnh hay nghe nhạc, bỏ vào đó những đồng tiền kim loại.

Một số công trình khác, so với Thủ đô Roma tuy còn rất trẻ so với các công trình trên, nhưng không kém phần đồ sộ, tráng lệ. Có thể kể đến đài tưởng niệm vua Victor Emmanuel, nhà vua đầu tiên của nước Ý thống nhất, công trình được khởi công năm 1885 và hoàn thành vào năm 1911. Đặc biệt, du khách không thể bỏ qua đài phun nước Trevi - được hoàn thành vào năm 1762 - là một công trình kiến trúc tuyệt đẹp và thơ mộng. Những cột nước trắng xóa, đan xen phun lên từ quần thể tượng tuyệt mỹ và tan biến, lấp lánh trong mặt hồ. Dừng chân ở đài phun nước Trevi, du khách thường quay lưng lại đài phun, ném một đồng xu qua đầu và ước nguyện, bởi người dân Ý tin rằng điều đó sẽ mang lại may mắn...

Roma có những bảo tàng trưng bày, lưu giữ những kiệt tác của các danh họa, các nhà điêu khắc nổi tiếng của thế giới như Leonardo da Vinci, Raphael, Boticeli, đặc biệt là bảo tàng Vatican. Du khách yêu nghệ thuật tạo hình không thể không đến Khu Borghese xem bảo tàng điêu khắc Borghese. Bảo tàng tuy nhỏ nhưng trưng bày nhiều tác phẩm bất hủ như: tượng nàng Paoline Bonaparte (của nhà điêu khắc Antonio Canova), tượng David, tượng Enea (Lozenro Bernini), tượng Pluto (Anchise)...

Bên cạnh những món ăn tinh thần, du khách không thể không quan tâm đến những đặc sản của Roma. Đó là kem Ý nhiều mùi vị, rất ngon; bánh Pizza nổi tiếng thế giới; mì sợi Spaghetti ngon và bổ; giày Ý rất đẹp, rẻ và bền, vàng nữ trang Ý chế tác tinh xảo và rẻ.

Sự hấp dẫn, phong phú và kỳ diệu của thành phố này khiến người ta thường hay nói: “Mọi con đường đều dẫn đến Roma”.

----------


## showluo

Roma vs Pari thì nổi tiếng rồi :X
Bên cạnh những món ăn tinh thần, du khách không thể không quan tâm đến những đặc sản của Roma. Đó là kem Ý nhiều mùi vị, rất ngon; bánh Pizza nổi tiếng thế giới; mì sợi Spaghetti ngon và bổ; giày Ý rất đẹp, rẻ và bền, vàng nữ trang Ý chế tác tinh xảo và rẻ.
Pizza của ý thì thưởng thức rồi nhưng mà đến tận nơi thưởng thức chắc mùi vị phải ngon lắm

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Kết nhất là mỳ ý  :cuoi1: 
Đúng là Mọi con đường đều dẫn đến Roma ^^

----------


## bunocnong

Năm 2k lẻ mấy không nhớ . xem lượt cuối giải Seria As roma vô địch . 11 cầu thủ cời hết quần ném lên khán đài .  :cuoi1:

----------

